# Shifa College of Medicine



## Mehrr97 (Aug 1, 2016)

Has anyone started the online application for Shifa 2016 ?


----------



## issshah (Jul 2, 2016)

I started my application. When I try to pick a program for the college of medicine, though, there's no option given to me. However, it requires me to pick a program inside the college. Everything else that is an option for a college has all these different options for programs. It frustrates me! I don't know what to do about it.


----------



## Mehrr97 (Aug 1, 2016)

Exactly! 
I am encountering the exact same problem! 
I can pick the college but there is no option for selection of program! I think their website has an issue


----------



## issshah (Jul 2, 2016)

Yeah. I just hope they can fix it as soon as possible. I think we'll need to email them about it though; I thought it was a small issue, but I guess not. Also, I hope I can meet other international applicants so I can go through the process with them. I need people to talk to about this.


----------



## Mehrr97 (Aug 1, 2016)

I emailed them they said the application starts on the 26th of August


----------



## issshah (Jul 2, 2016)

Why am I not surprised? lmao. Having the application supposedly on the 22nd according to the official website, but starting applications on the 26th? Only Pakistan. lol


----------



## samboy1231 (Aug 24, 2016)

*Registration Starts From 29th Of Aug*

I was experiencing same problem and called them on helpline number. The guy said that registration will start from 29th Of august and the option to choose MBBS program will appear after that.


----------



## issshah (Jul 2, 2016)

Then are they keeping the last day the same date? Or are they changing that too? If the registration dates aren't even the same as what they say is on the website, who's to say that the last day for nationals and internationals are different as well?


----------



## Mehrr97 (Aug 1, 2016)

Their system is pathetic honestly they should at least update their websites and maybe make up their minds about when to start the application applications ?
Okay so 29 they start for local 
And when do they end


----------



## aleena123456 (Aug 29, 2016)

*Shifa International Medical College*



Mehrr97 said:


> Has anyone started the online application for Shifa 2016 ?


hey could u tell me tht should i go for balochistan board fsc books or federal board fsc books for shifa international?
any other books tht can help me? :?


----------



## SaadAhmed (Oct 2, 2015)

So I just payed the application fee, what are we supposed to do with the Shifa Copy. The bank kept the Bank Copy, we keep the depositor copy and so like are we supposed to send the Shifa copy to Shifa?


----------



## SaadAhmed (Oct 2, 2015)

Remember to give the entry test for ISB medical colleges cause without it you won't be eligible to apply to Shifa. It's a new ruling by PMDC, forms are available on the NTS site.


----------



## issshah (Jul 2, 2016)

I've never heard of this. Is this something that is mandatory for foreign students?


----------



## SaadAhmed (Oct 2, 2015)

issshah said:


> I've never heard of this. Is this something that is mandatory for foreign students?


Not sure about foreign candidates.


----------



## pencilpen123 (Sep 4, 2016)

hmmm what is merit for shifa


----------



## issshah (Jul 2, 2016)

SaadAhmed said:


> Not sure about foreign candidates.


so apparently, it's not for foreign applicants. anyone else who wants to know that can now know it's not necessary


----------



## Mehrr97 (Aug 1, 2016)

aleena123456 said:


> Mehrr97 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone started the online application for Shifa 2016 ?
> ...



No idea sorry


----------



## Fatiha syed (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi , As a local student do you know whether or not shifa accept the SAT2 exam?


----------



## hmalik96 (Sep 13, 2016)

*Shifa International Candidates Admission 2016*

Hey guys! 

So who all is applying as a foreign candidate? What were your IBCC conversions and SAT2 scores? Im here from the US!


----------



## issshah (Jul 2, 2016)

i'm from the US too! applying on foreign seat with IBCC conversion being 770/1100 for pre-med group. I'm not feeling so hot with my scores. Got 1970/2400. Anyone think I have a shot at Shifa regardless?


----------



## pencilpen123 (Sep 4, 2016)

what is shifa merit


----------



## medstudent-12 (Aug 31, 2016)

Hey there, does anyone have an idea what Shifa's merit was for 2015? And any feedback on the interviewing process would be highly appreciated too.


----------



## mariiqur (Sep 22, 2016)

Guys, can anyone help me with this?

what books are you using for preparing for the shifa test? If I go over Sat II and Fsc books will that be enough? Or do we also have to go through A level books?! 
also, will attempting MCAT past papers do me any good? Sort of freaking out here!!


----------



## danialraza (Aug 12, 2016)

Not yet...


----------



## issshah (Jul 2, 2016)

honestly, the only thing that I've been constantly told in the interview portion is just that you need to be confident with your answer and back it up logically. so, if you're a good speaker (or you just practice a ton in the mirror), then you'll be good.


----------



## poker404040 (Apr 19, 2016)

i have a merit of 75.46/87.5 what do you guys think my chances are.i have already applied on foreign seat and sent my sat 2 scores.


----------



## zainab98hameed (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi, I have 80% in O levels and 76% in A levels. I have a SAT 2 score of 1990. Do I stand any chance to get accepted into shifa?


----------

